# American Clay



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I did a search and genecarp inquired about if anyone had experience using it but there weren't any replies from people who have actually used it.
I have an upcoming opportunity to try it out in a bathroom. I like it's characteristics on how it handles moisture but would like to hear an unbiased review from somewhere else other than their website.
Any input would be appreciated.

Angus


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

What is American Clay?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

"Natural earth plaster. American Clay uses natural clays, recycled and reclaimed aggregates, and vibrant natural pigments"

http://www.americanclay.com/


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

angus242 said:


> "Natural earth plaster. American Clay uses natural clays, recycled and reclaimed aggregates, and vibrant natural pigments"
> 
> http://www.americanclay.com/



OoOoOoOoOoOoOooo....neat!

I gotta check that stuff out.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

SHWEET!!! I have a dealer 15 minutes away!


----------



## LAD (Nov 13, 2008)

I suppose this thread would probably go into the Faux Finish category. 
American clay has a few different materials. Which one would you possibly be using?
All in all though, it is fairly easy to work with and creates a nice finish. Similar companies would include Tobias Stucco and a new one just getting going called Totem. 
But, for the client that wants materials that are eco-friendly this is right up their alley. Honestly I haven't moved tons and tons of it. Some of my colleagues have complained of adhesion problems but I tend to think that all may be related to the environment and temp. If you want to get into more products like this, do it. Just make sure of a couple things: Always do samples first. Write down your mix, especially the colorants like you would a recipe. Most importantly, cover yourself in your paperwork. These are natural pigments and products. You can follow your recipe exactly and the end color may differ 10-20%. Make sure that is known and understood to the client. If you think you want to develop more, just take the 2 day training class from your local dist./school. There's one in the far west Chicago Suburbs and I think one in Valporaiso, IN. You'll learn all the ins and outs of the applications plus have a full portfolio of the products and finishes. 1 job will 'pay' for this easily.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

LAD said:


> I suppose this thread would probably go into the Faux Finish category.
> American clay has a few different materials. Which one would you possibly be using?
> All in all though, it is fairly easy to work with and creates a nice finish. Similar companies would include Tobias Stucco and a new one just getting going called Totem.
> But, for the client that wants materials that are eco-friendly this is right up their alley. Honestly I haven't moved tons and tons of it. Some of my colleagues have complained of adhesion problems but I tend to think that all may be related to the environment and temp. If you want to get into more products like this, do it. Just make sure of a couple things: Always do samples first. Write down your mix, especially the colorants like you would a recipe. Most importantly, cover yourself in your paperwork. These are natural pigments and products. You can follow your recipe exactly and the end color may differ 10-20%. Make sure that is known and understood to the client. If you think you want to develop more, just take the 2 day training class from your local dist./school. There's one in the far west Chicago Suburbs and I think one in Valporaiso, IN which is probably closer to you. You'll learn all the ins and outs of the applications plus have a full portfolio of the products and finishes. 1 job will 'pay' for this easily.


*
Total *killjoy.


:laughing:


My house is a varitable cornucopia of different finishes and twice as many colors.

Just my opinion here, I would rather practice in a real world environment (my house) for $200.00 than piddle around on a 2'x2' sample board for $1,200.00**.*






***+ the cost of travel to the class x2 days.


----------



## LAD (Nov 13, 2008)

Agreed. If you're confident with a trowel and good color mixing, go for it: piddle away.
However, a one day course is $185.00 (at least at the dist. in Chicago).


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

For me, it's all about options. If I get a call from a HO for a bathroom remodel, I like to show up with something different than the others, at least the option of something different. These days, I need all the advantages I can get.
I saw this product being used on TV and looked into it. Like I said, I think it's a real good fit for a bathroom based on it's characteristics. It's another way to up-sell a material. If a customer thinks it's "green", fine. I personally hate that word and don't use it. But since it's the new catch phrase, I'll play along. I'd rather up-sell as a smart choice but before I go using terms like smart, I wanted to see if anyone had real world experience with it.
I do think I'm going to try it on some of my own sample boards. If it's a good product _and _makes me more money, I'm all for it.


----------

